# Going Rate for Binding Mount and Check



## Madroch (Nov 13, 2009)

So, dropped sons skis off for a binding mount at a local shop- and was shocked to learn it was 50 to mount if not bought there (was even 30 if bought there).  I admit I have not priced a mount in many years (out of sport for a while- and recent internet ski purchases have included free mounting), but 50/30 seems steep.  They also hit me up for 20 for a binding check for my wife.  This seemed a little high to.

50/30/20 seems high for a service that takes minimal time and that a lot of shops seem to throw in for free.  I have two sets of skis at a different shop (one mount and one check for a railflex swap out) and will see what they charge (dropped them a while ago and never checked the rate....).  

Am I simply out of the times or have rates gotten out of hand?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2009)

Fire on the Mountain in Dover, NH recently mounted my skis for $35.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 13, 2009)

I just paid $14.99 to have bindings mounted and checked at a shop (did not buy skis or bindings there) on one pair, and on the other pair that I bought there, they did the mount for free. Skis were last year's Watea 84s and I bought the bindings through skidmarks online, and then brought bindings and skis back to this shop.

I highly recommend Zimmerman's in Nashua. Ask for Jody, he'll take care of you. (realize it's far for you Madroch, but other readers may benefit from this post).

-w


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I paid $50 (plus $10 for shortening screws) last year for binding mount when I bought the bindings and skis elsewhere. Wasn't thrilled (especially when they also dimpled my ski and didn't even attempt to fix it). I guess you have to be willing to pay a premium if you're using the internet to score deals on your equipment though. Can't blame them for profiting from that, KWIM? Though $30 when you bought the equipment there seems crazy. I know when I've bought skis and bindings in a shop, they threw in the mounting for free.

Binding check... yeah, stupid. I paid too much for that when I downsized my boots, too. Won't do that again.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 13, 2009)

WJ- yeah, the gas may kill the savings.  But it is a good PSA.  Will see how much my skis cost and then shop around before I drop my daughter's skis and bindings.


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2009)

Madroch said:


> WJ- yeah, the gas may kill the savings.  But it is a good PSA.  Will see how much my skis cost and then shop around before I drop my daughter's skis and bindings.



Just remembered you're in CT... don't know where you went, but it was Fatty's that charged me thus last year.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 13, 2009)

Sev- I am hoping the shop that has my skis did not dimple them-- based on your story I reminded them to find shorter screws before mounting the PX12's without the 3 mm lifter-- they seemed on top of it though.

Even with internet sales-- I use local ski shops a lot- for boots, helmets, wax, some clothes, etc.  And as kids are growing, and I am a gear whore, these are not infrequent purchases.  As they are all priced fairly equally, I would think there would be some advantage to providing reasonable ski services-- as gauging (sp?) me whenever possible is not a way to encourage me to spend money in your shop.  While I am no marketing/sales major- it would seem like good business to provide reasonable rates- particularly on the binding check-- that takes 2 or 3 minutes (giving them time for tech references)-- should not cost 20 bucks.

I would love to hear from some owners in the business for the rationale-- there must be one I am missing...


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree with you. But we kind of are at their mercy when we have skis and bindings and need them mounted, right?

Let's see...2 years ago I went to Outdoor Sports Ctr in Wilton, CT. Ended up taking A LONG time to drive there and back with traffic (2 hours one way when it should have been 1-1.25 hours). But they were more reasonable with the mounting, I'm thinking around $30 and they did it while I waited since it was such a long drive. But they're too far away for me to go there often. In fact, the good shops are. Suburban Sport in Berlin has been good to us, but they're 45 min away. Regardless, I need to go there soon for the project I have for Peter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 13, 2009)

$25 at Mountainside at Wachusett. No matter where you got you skis/bindings.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 13, 2009)

25 is better, but driving hassle still there.  The one shop I have not yet checked out in the area is Suburban (although the Bloodlines deal would have gotten me there had I not previously pulled the trigger and become an AZ mini-me on twisters).  I haven't comparison shopped on the mounting among the shops I have been to... that will be this weekend's chore-- and maybe a venture to suburban.... just need to decide what equipment I need to warrent the trip.... goggles maybe?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 13, 2009)

Madroch said:


> 25 is better, but driving hassle still there.  The one shop I have not yet checked out in the area is Suburban (although the Bloodlines deal would have gotten me there had I not previously pulled the trigger and become an AZ mini-me on twisters).  I haven't comparison shopped on the mounting among the shops I have been to... that will be this weekend's chore-- and maybe a venture to suburban.... just need to decide what equipment I need to warrent the trip.... goggles maybe?



Just go to Suburban, I am sure you will walk out with something you don't really need!

I'll probably be there this weekend to get a pair of bindings for the skis I just bought


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 13, 2009)

$30 seems fair for a binding mount. $50 is too expensive.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 13, 2009)

I just had my boots stretched at East Coast Alpine in Danvers.  They charged me $60.  That is $20 more then last year.  It was a simple stretch in the ankles.  I told them where to do it.  The boots were not bought there.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Just go to Suburban, I am sure you will walk out with something you don't really need!
> 
> I'll probably be there this weekend to get a pair of bindings for the skis I just bought


-

I've actually been thinking about a gs cheater/race carver for cruising- and maybe a dabble in NASTAR- been searching for some Blizzards- GSR Mags or CMX pros- but they are scarce and pricey-- or some Racetiger rc's or Fischer rc's--easier to find, but still have to explain another pair of skis to my wife... after that a mid fat all mountain...and then...


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 13, 2009)

Madroch said:


> -
> 
> I've actually been thinking about a gs cheater/race carver for cruising- and maybe a dabble in NASTAR- been searching for some Blizzards- GSR Mags or CMX pros- but they are scarce and pricey-- or some Racetiger rc's or Fischer rc's--easier to find, but still have to explain another pair of skis to my wife... after that a mid fat all mountain...and then...



They had some good prices on Progressor 9's, you should check to see if they still have any. Don't forget to mention the AZ discount ...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 13, 2009)

Madroch said:


> I would love to hear from some owners in the business for the rationale-- there must be one I am missing...



Not a owner, but manager.

To work on the skis the tech must be certified.  Each company charges for the certs.  
Have to pay $200+ per jig (if not a system).  
If a person falls and hurts themselves they can go and sue the shop, binding manufacture....  Even if all of the work was done 100% perfect and not at fault in any way, still cost money going to court to defend themselves.  Why should the shop take on the liability for just a small charge on a mounting when the customer did not support the dealer at all?

The shop I work for mounts a binding purchased there for free.  $28.95 for a mount/adjustment if it is previosly from us, or you bought boots or something.  $60 if nothing came from us.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 13, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Not a owner, but manager.
> 
> To work on the skis the tech must be certified.  Each company charges for the certs.
> Have to pay $200+ per jig (if not a system).
> ...



Bingo!  Gotta support the local guys or else before you know it in many areas the only store where you might be able to find ski gear is a big box sporting goods store


----------



## Madroch (Nov 14, 2009)

Insurance rates makes  sense-- to some degree, as  do  the costs of the jigs  and  certified  techs, I guess.  As to suggesting that someone who did not buy the skis there  did not support the shop at all is debatable.  As I mentioned, I have not  purchased skis locally, but have purchased numerous boots, poles, helmets, jackets, shells, underwear, gloves, pants, socks, goggles for self, wife and two kids.  I do not want to live in a world where I have to shop on line or in a big box, but I, like most, do have limited resources.  I try to balance-- I will not pass up a good internet ski bargain for kids who need skis every year, or for me who just needs more skis, but I do go local for almost everything else.  I don't shop at ony one shop though- and in fact regularly use three-- perhaps if I concentrated on one they might know me better and cut me some slack on a mount;-)


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

I've heard a case of beer goes far in persuading...  Yup, a relationship with one shop likely helps.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 14, 2009)

30$ seems like alot for a couple of screws, it's not rocket surgery


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 14, 2009)

I can say this with full understanding as a manager of a brick and mortar retailer, the market place is changing and physical retails need to rely on service more than ever to keep their customer base because brick and mortar retails (with exception of places like Walmart and perhaps Target) can not compete on price point against the online discounting specialists. This is especially true in ski country and GOOD FOR THE CONSUMER for having cheaper options. People want to have their cake and eat it too saying how great free markets and global capitalism are but then get pissed off when the "local" businesses struggle. Bullocks. You can't have one without the other.

Fact is, my local shop gets a lot of my SERVICE even if they don't get my SALES. I still drop two hundred a year at a shop for service which is about the same margin they would make if I bought soft goods or an end of season ski perhaps. They earn that service and charge fair prices. They wouldn't get any of my money or my service if they charged more than market rate for that service regardless of quality.

The jig gets used enough over the course of the Christmas holiday to pay for one let alone over the course of a year or several years. Having a jig for each major manufacturer that is serviced is a cost of doing business. As twinplanx notes, a mount is not rocket science and does not require advanced training. Liability? That is what insurance is for which would be paid for regardless of where skiers bought the binding and ski to be mounted, insurance would have to be on file either way.

Its a changing world out there, that is for sure.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 14, 2009)

twinplanx said:


> 30$ seems like alot for a couple of screws, it's not rocket surgery



Don't forget the $$ to pay the employee (and the gov't on behalf of the employee), the electric company, either the building owner (rent) or the bank (mortgage),  either the office equipment leasing company or the bank again for computers/phones/fax machine, etc, etc, etc.  

The screws are likely the cheap part, it's everything else that's part of a businesses overhead that costs the $$


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Don't forget the $$ to pay the employee (and the gov't on behalf of the employee), the electric company, either the building owner (rent) or the bank (mortgage),  either the office equipment leasing company or the bank again for computers/phones/fax machine, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> The screws are likely the cheap part, it's everything else that's part of a businesses overhead that costs the $$


The screws come with the bindings.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 14, 2009)

twinplanx said:


> 30$ seems like alot for a couple of screws, it's not rocket surgery



Then just do them yourself....


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 15, 2009)

$35 to mount bindings as a member at REI


----------



## Philpug (Nov 15, 2009)

When you purchase from us it is no charge. If you bring you skis in from elsewhere it is $79 and that is on the low side fro our area.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2009)

Philpug said:


> When you purchase from us it is no charge. If you bring you skis in from elsewhere it is $79 and that is on the low side fro our area.



Damn, one more reason I'm glad I don't live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2009)

Philpug said:


> When you purchase from us it is no charge. If you bring you skis in from elsewhere it is $79 and that is on the low side fro our area.



The low side?  

I don't think I've personally seen over $50 anywhere in New England


----------



## denvervega (Nov 15, 2009)

Highmount, NY - $50. each for mounts on 2 pair (ski & bindings) bought online, free for skis bought online, w/ bindings purchased at shop. A thank you gift of 2 six packs.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 16, 2009)

up (or down) here in the lehigh valley pa its been $45-50 in previous years. my off season purchases included px12 demo's and neox 612's so i won't need mounting this yr. i don't mind paying that but the $20 that a few local shops charge if you buy them there is bogus and bad bidneth in these times in my opinion, i like and want to buy local but theres gotta be some value too


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 16, 2009)

I happened to be on Firsttrax site last night and noticed they mount bindings for $35. My take away after reading this thread? Get your binding mounts done away from the metro areas when you are at the mountains.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> The low side?
> 
> I don't think I've personally seen over $50 anywhere in New England



The other dealers local to me are $79-99.00


----------



## Shock (Nov 17, 2009)

My friend spent $75 to get his skis mounted recently.  Wouldn't listen to me when i told him not to.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't think I've personally seen over $50 anywhere in New England



One of the shops down Commonwealth Avenue charges $75 to mount a flat ski if you didn't buy anything from them. Too bad. They do great work though.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 17, 2009)

Personally, if I found out a ski shop was gouging on mounting skis more than $50, I would not go to that particular shop for any reason going forward. Even if it was my local shop of choice for services. If shops think they are going to punish skiers for shopping online by charging outrageous prices for mounting to try to get them to buy in shop instead, they are only going to generate ill will, IMO, and loose the services online ski buyers may want done locally and perhaps soft goods sales as well.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 17, 2009)

B & M shops need foot traffic in order to make sales. My guess is that the majority of the people looking to have bindings mounted are calling around first and going to the shop with the lowest price. If in a day the guy doing the $30 mount gets 5 people in his door and they each end up buying additional stuff and liked their overall shopping experience, seems to me they are the winners compared to the shop with the $80 mount that gets one person in and buys nothing more.

Now the $30 mount guy has 5 people who may be repeat customers if they need something in the future where the $80 shop has one who might come back or might not after his friends ridicule him for paying so much for the mount and then figures that he got taken advantage of.

$80-100 for mounting bindings? What do you have doctors coming in to do it?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> $80-100 for mounting bindings? What do you have doctors coming in to do it?


The sad thing is that any one could easily mount a binding with just a few tools and a jig. I don't have either or else I would just mount bindings myself. It sure ain't rocket science and it takes only a few minutes of time so it is not even labor intensive.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> B & M shops need foot traffic in order to make sales. My guess is that the majority of the people looking to have bindings mounted are calling around first and going to the shop with the lowest price. If in a day the guy doing the $30 mount gets 5 people in his door and they each end up buying additional stuff and liked their overall shopping experience, seems to me they are the winners compared to the shop with the $80 mount that gets one person in and buys nothing more.
> 
> Now the $30 mount guy has 5 people who may be repeat customers if they need something in the future where the $80 shop has one who might come back or might not after his friends ridicule him for paying so much for the mount and then figures that he got taken advantage of.
> 
> $80-100 for mounting bindings? What do you have doctors coming in to do it?



The guys buying off the net dont buy anything else from us anyway, so no loss on those sales.  I can not remember ever being asked the price over the phone.

When we tell people the price to a customer they understand if they had bought from us it would be free.  I have only ever had 1 person walk out


----------



## hammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Got my son's bindings mounted on his twin tip skis for $35 at Zimmerman's in Nashua.  Not sure if that was because we were buying something else at the time, though.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> The sad thing is that any one could easily mount a binding with just a few tools and a jig. I don't have either or else I would just mount bindings myself. It sure ain't rocket science and it takes only a few minutes of time so it is not even labor intensive.



I'd be more likely to make my own jig than pay $50+ to have someone else do it....

That's the reason I kind of like the idea of system bindings, I don't have to worry about getting bent over to have them mounted...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'd be more likely to make my own jig than pay $50+ to have someone else do it....
> 
> That's the reason I kind of like the idea of system bindings, I don't have to worry about getting bent over to have them mounted...



If skidmarks doesn't mount my new bindings for free I'll bring them to you:-D


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> If skidmarks doesn't mount my new bindings for free I'll bring them to you:-D



If I have to make a jig I charge $125.  If you want me to 'eye-ball' it I charge $50...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If I have to make a jig I charge $125.  If you want me to 'eye-ball' it I charge $50...



I'll give you $10 for your $50 "eye mount" service since they are twin tips so even if they get put on backwards I will still be able to ski them


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll give you $10 for your $50 "eye mount" service since they are twin tips so even if they get put on backwards I will still be able to ski them


Just hope he doesn't dimple them.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2009)

severine said:


> Just hope he doesn't dimple them.



That would be impossible.  I drill all the way through and use bolts with nuts.  It's stronger that way.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll give you $10 for your $50 "eye mount" service since they are twin tips so even if they get put on backwards I will still be able to ski them



Not worth my time, sorry.


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll give you $10 for your $50 "eye mount" service since they are twin tips so even if they get put on backwards I will still be able to ski them


Maybe if you throw in a bottle of rum, too?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'd be more likely to make my own jig than pay $50+ to have someone else do it....
> 
> That's the reason I kind of like the idea of system bindings, I don't have to worry about getting bent over to have them mounted...



I'd like to see that!  What are you going to use to make the jig?  Do you have any idea what kind of drill bit you need to mount a ski?  What if the ski has metal in it?  Do you epoxy or glue the screws...or nothing?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2009)

The correct answer is B


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I'd like to see that!  What are you going to use to make the jig?  Do you have any idea what kind of drill bit you need to mount a ski?  What if the ski has metal in it?  Do you epoxy or glue the screws...or nothing?



Dude, it isn't rocket science, it's drilling holes in something.  I drill holes in various materials all the time.  It wouldn't be too hard to make a cheap jig out of a piece of scrap plexiglass or lexan on a drill press.  As a matter of fact I think someone on TGR was doing just that a while back and selling them to fellow maggots.  Line up the 'jig' on the ski, clamp it down, get the right drill bit, and you're good to go.  As far as getting the correct drill bit there's several sources on line for such information, buying a $15 drill bit from tognar should do the trick.  If it had metal in it then I guess I'd have to tap it, however I don't know likely it is that I'll have a ski with metal in it, I like a nice wood core.  I'd probably use a little bit of wood glue on the screws.

Does that answer your questions?

For sub $50 I'd be more than happy to let someone else mount my bindings with the proper equipment, start going too much north of that and I'm looking for alternatives.  I'm not rich, I have to make due with what I can, that usually means buying cheap skis.  I'm not going to spend $100 to mount skis that I bought for $200...

BTW - I fix my own cars, appliances, plumbing, etc.. too.  Is there a problem with that too?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Dude, it isn't rocket science, it's drilling holes in something.  I drill holes in various materials all the time.  It wouldn't be too hard to make a cheap jig out of a piece of scrap plexiglass or lexan on a drill press.  As a matter of fact I think someone on TGR was doing just that a while back and selling them to fellow maggots.  Line up the 'jig' on the ski, clamp it down, get the right drill bit, and you're good to go.  As far as getting the correct drill bit there's several sources on line for such information, buying a $15 drill bit from tognar should do the trick.  If it had metal in it then I guess I'd have to tap it, however I don't know likely it is that I'll have a ski with metal in it, I like a nice wood core.  I'd probably use a little bit of wood glue on the screws.
> 
> Does that answer your questions?
> 
> ...



sometimes a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing and I've seen some pretty messed up home mount jobs...but as long as I don't have to ride in your car, or ski on your skis, go for it Bob Villa.  Maybe you think I'm nuts for paying $30 for an oil change or for calling the HVAC guy when the furnace doesn't work.  
Wait a minute, aren't you also the guy who didn't have enough time to wax his own skis or sharpen his own edges?  You're DIY superman when it comes to cars, plumbing and appliances, will even spend the time to craft a plexi jig on the drill press for mounting...but can't be bothered with simple ski tuning?  Seems contradictory.  

I don't blame you for not wanting to pay over $50 for a mount though...there isn't anything happening in the backshop with a binding mount that is worth more than $50.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> sometimes a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing and I've seen some pretty messed up home mount jobs...but as long as I don't have to ride in your car, or ski on your skis, go for it Bob Villa.  Maybe you think I'm nuts for paying $30 for an oil change or for calling the HVAC guy when the furnace doesn't work.
> Wait a minute, aren't you also the guy who didn't have enough time to wax his own skis or sharpen his own edges?  You're DIY superman when it comes to cars, plumbing and appliances, will even spend the time to craft a plexi jig on the drill press for mounting...but can't be bothered with simple ski tuning?  Seems contradictory.



Never said I was a superman, when something goes wrong I'll fix it myself.  Can't be bothered with ski tuning is exactly right.  If I thought it was _that_ important I'd surely be able to make time, as I do when something breaks.  Having bindings mounted to my skis is much more important to me than having a silly layer of wax on there.

I'm sure there are plenty of botched home mounting jobs out there.  I'm certainly not advocating that everyone should mount their own.  Nor am I saying that's what I normally do (or have ever done).  However if faced with a mounting fee of over $50 I'd certainly consider doing it myself.  The higher the charge the more strongly I'd consider it.



eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I don't blame you for not wanting to pay over $50 for a mount though...there isn't anything happening in the backshop with a binding mount that is worth more than $50.



So we have an understanding then.  I don't understand why you're being so critical if you understand my point exactly???


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> So we have an understanding then.  I don't understand why you're being so critical if you understand my point exactly???



I'll have to credit that to a combination of sleep depravation...got a 3 week old at home, and my perception (right or wrong) of the brashness your "i'll make my own jig" post...didn't want the avg skier thinking it would be easy to do and a good thing to start mounting their own equipment with home made jigs.

     While its not rocket science, its pretty easy to screw something up...drill too shallow, too deep, or use the wrong bit and your screws will pull out, or dimple the base, or you'll drill right through.  Mess up on the jig, or don't center it side to side or front to back and you'll dramatically impact the way the skis feel...or you won't be able to fit your boots into the binding.  If you don't know how to set your forward pressure correctly you could either walk right out of the bindings or not come out when you need to...with a factory jig the fwd pressure is usually right on or w/in a mm, but with a DIY jig you may not be as accurate...etc.   I haven't paid a dime for a mount in the last 20 years...but I've got the factory jigs I need, a mounting bench, a 4.1 x 9.5 countersink bit, a #3 posi-drive, and plenty of experience doing it...yet every once in a while, maybe one time every two years, I'll strip a hole when putting in a screw even though the clutch was set on 15 and I had to hand tighten the other 15 screws on the pair...then its time to break out the heli-coil kit and fix the problem.


     So...part public service message; don't want to hear about anyone getting hurt and ending their season because they messed up their mount, and part bait to see if you had enough of a clue to try it yourself...and if not, I'd have had a little fun ridiculing your obvious incompetence  :smash: and pointing you out as a prime example of why this is not a good idea for the average skier.  Call me a troll...ban me, whatever, its been a little slow around here and I wanted to  

     As for the tuning, fuggetabout the wax...you think its a silly waste of time, but do yourself a favor man and get a medium grit diamond stone and take 5 minutes every couple of weeks and deburr your edges...it'll make a HUGE difference in how your skis hold on hard snow.  SEV, BUY HIM A DIAMOND STONE FOR HIS CHRISTMAS STOCKING (and make him deburr your edges too!)  You'll thank me later.


----------



## severine (Nov 21, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> SEV, BUY HIM A DIAMOND STONE FOR HIS CHRISTMAS STOCKING (and make him deburr your edges too!)  You'll thank me later.


I have a gummy stone..will that do?  I don't need him to deburr my edges. I can do it myself.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I'll have to credit that to a combination of sleep depravation...got a 3 week old at home, and my perception (right or wrong) of the brashness your "i'll make my own jig" post...didn't want the avg skier thinking it would be easy to do and a good thing to start mounting their own equipment with home made jigs.
> 
> While its not rocket science, its pretty easy to screw something up...drill too shallow, too deep, or use the wrong bit and your screws will pull out, or dimple the base, or you'll drill right through.  Mess up on the jig, or don't center it side to side or front to back and you'll dramatically impact the way the skis feel...or you won't be able to fit your boots into the binding.  If you don't know how to set your forward pressure correctly you could either walk right out of the bindings or not come out when you need to...with a factory jig the fwd pressure is usually right on or w/in a mm, but with a DIY jig you may not be as accurate...etc.   I haven't paid a dime for a mount in the last 20 years...but I've got the factory jigs I need, a mounting bench, a 4.1 x 9.5 countersink bit, a #3 posi-drive, and plenty of experience doing it...yet every once in a while, maybe one time every two years, I'll strip a hole when putting in a screw even though the clutch was set on 15 and I had to hand tighten the other 15 screws on the pair...then its time to break out the heli-coil kit and fix the problem.
> 
> ...



Completely understand the lack of sleep thing, my youngest is 2 years old and just only recently started sleeping all the way through the night consistently...

You're right that maybe my posts made it seem easier than it is, that wasn't my intention.  I know that it's something that I could handle if I needed too, but fully recognize that it isn't for everyone.

BTW, yes I do know how to set forward pressure on a few different makes of bindings.  I also realize that the factory jig makes it a LOT easier, and that doing it at home would take a lot more patience and care.

So, thanks for the public service announcement.  I suppose it was needed to counter act my posts.  Does what you wrote above mean that I gave you adequate answers to make you think that I actually have a clue?? 

As far as the tuning goes; I'll take your advice into consideration.  I already have some sort of stone, but I don't think it has any diamonds in it...  Though I still contend that one must actually have some sort of edges first before running a stone over them to debur will make any difference...:lol:

And, no I don't think you're a troll, and banning you has never even crossed my mind....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 21, 2009)

severine said:


> I have a gummy stone..will that do?  I don't need him to deburr my edges. I can do it myself.



no, gummy is only for detunning...taking an edge that is too sharp and dulling it...and files take too much material off for deburring.  Sorry, didn't mean to imply that you couldn't do it yourself.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Completely understand the lack of sleep thing, my youngest is 2 years old and just only recently started sleeping all the way through the night consistently...
> 
> You're right that maybe my posts made it seem easier than it is, that wasn't my intention.  I know that it's something that I could handle if I needed too, but fully recognize that it isn't for everyone.
> 
> ...



he's sleeping in my lap right now...totally worth the lack of sleep.  I don't know if I could handle two years of this though...our 4yr old started going through the night around 3mo old...and from 9mo on she pretty much sleeps 10-11hrs...we're pretty lucky with that.

Yeah, sounds like you could pull it off if you took your time, did some research before hand and made sure to get the correct drill bit.  

It helps to have some sort of edge first, but the burrs really make an edge lose its grip, a diamond stone knocks off the high spots so you've got a smoother surface with more consistent hold.  Like I said to Carrie, a diamond stone is really the best way to go, the recesses in the face allow it to knock down the burrs while the grit polishes the edge but isn't aggressive enough to remove edge material like a file does.  Files should only be used to set the edge angles...those mini edge tools with the panzer file in them are waaay to aggro for basic maintenance. 

good natured sarcasm on the banning part ;-)  i'm no troll but I do like a little banter to keep the brain working...sorta like deburring your noodle :-D


----------



## snoseek (Nov 21, 2009)

+1 on the diamond stone. I actually only sharpen my edges every 40 or so days but damn near always make a few swipes with the diamond stone (every time out). Just like honing a knife


----------



## Edd (Nov 28, 2009)

Paid $50 in Portsmouth, NH today to remove bindings from one set and mount them on another.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> do yourself a favor man and get a medium grit diamond stone and take 5 minutes every couple of weeks and deburr your edges...it'll make a HUGE difference in how your skis hold on hard snow.  SEV, BUY HIM A DIAMOND STONE FOR HIS CHRISTMAS STOCKING (and make him deburr your edges too!)  You'll thank me later.



Ok, I caved and bought a diamond stone over the weekend, thanks for you help skidmarks!  Now I just need to actually use it.   I also bought a new block of wax to use on my skis. :-o


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Ok, I caved and bought a diamond stone over the weekend, thanks for you help skidmarks!  Now I just need to actually use it.   I also bought a new block of wax to use on my skis. :-o


AND he waxed a pair of skis I just sold!  I did not, however, allow him to mount the bindings on my new skis.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 29, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Ok, I caved and bought a diamond stone over the weekend, thanks for you help skidmarks!  Now I just need to actually use it.   I also bought a new block of wax to use on my skis. :-o



Wow, it's going to be a good winter because hell just froze over!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, it's going to be a good winter because hell just froze over!



Shhh.. don't tell anyone...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Ok, I caved and bought a diamond stone over the weekend, thanks for you help skidmarks!  Now I just need to actually use it.   I also bought a new block of wax to use on my skis. :-o



where the hell is the thumbs up emoticon when you need it?  ahh, there it is...but it could use another one.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 30, 2009)

ecph,

Here's a few more for you:






















-w


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> where the hell is the thumbs up emoticon when you need it?  ahh, there it is...but it could use another one.



Just wait until I start buying binding jigs....


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Dec 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Just wait until I start buying binding jigs....



no no, that's cheating you have to fabricate your own!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> no no, that's cheating you have to fabricate your own!



But I thought it was nearly impossible to do without a jig?  :razz:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> But I thought it was nearly impossible to do without a jig?  :razz:



I mounted a pair of Dukes today without a jig......


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I mounted a pair of Dukes today without a jig......



And this coming from a shop guy, interesting...

I'm assuming these were on your personal skis?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I mounted a pair of Dukes today without a jig......





bvibert said:


> And this coming from a shop guy, interesting...
> 
> I'm assuming these were on your personal skis?



They do come with a paper template. I'm assuming he used that.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Dec 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> But I thought it was nearly impossible to do without a jig?  :razz:



not for a Bob Vila DIY guy like you...just for the common folk ;-)


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Dec 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> They do come with a paper template. I'm assuming he used that.



and he's a shop guy...so its not his first at bats mounting a pair of skis.  

I've mounted a couple mono skis free hand...that gets interesting.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> not for a Bob Vila DIY guy like you...just for the common folk ;-)



Thanks for the compliment, I love watching Vila work.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> They do come with a paper template. I'm assuming he used that.



I figured that he didn't freehand it by eye...  You still need to be careful that the bit doesn't wander and that you're perpendicular to the ski.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> And this coming from a shop guy, interesting...
> 
> I'm assuming these were on your personal skis?



These were not my personal skis.  I mounted Dukes on my skis last year by hand.  These were the skiis of a friend.



bvibert said:


> I figured that he didn't freehand it by eye...  You still need to be careful that the bit doesn't wander and that you're perpendicular to the ski.



I used the paper template that came with them, and if you take your time and do it correct the bit will not wander, and the paper will be perfectly placed.  
I made sure everything was perfect before doing anything permanent, took just under a hour.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 4, 2010)

At Gunstock:

Binding Mount for my skis (not bought there) $10

Binding check/adjust for my wife's new boots - free

And I thought I was going to have to shell out 40 plus....


----------

